
Ask HN: Where I can pay someone to pair with me as I configure spacemacs? - afarrell
I am a disloyal neovim user who is learning and configuring spacemacs, primarily for org-mode. I&#x27;d like to pair with someone more experienced.<p>I own a copy of SICP and worked through a solid amount of it in scheme when I was a student 10 years ago. I am no longer a student. I would like to trade money for the time of someone who already has expertise in quickly debugging elisp. My goal: a more time-efficient way solve problems like:<p>- How can I paste (yank?) an image from the OSX main clipboard &quot;into&quot; an org-mode file so the image is displayed?<p>- How can I set up a ruby on rails dev environment most effectively within emacs?<p>- How can I use emacs to present a filtered view slack messages?<p>I realise that there are various blog posts with various solutions to these. Those require debugging skill that takes time to gain. I would like to pay someone to help me both learn and implement. I am bad at shopping. What are some names I can google or email addresses I can reach out to in order to trade time for screen-share pairing so I can more time-efficiently configure spacemacs?
======
BorisMelnik
I hear you, I went through the same thing when I was learning various AWS
services. I knew servers but "the cloud" was just so foreign to me so I hired
someone to basically shadow me on teamviewer while on a phone call at a
consulting rate a few hours per week.

The good news is you are probably in the right place, there are enough
hardcore emacs users in here that you will probably get a DM or a solild lead
on where to go.

------
jimmyvalmer
Your approach strikes me as a singularly inefficient and needlessly
spendthrift.

